# My feet are killing me.



## bruced (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm looking for a new shoe that will get me thru a14 hour  shift. What do you prefer . No clogs. Thanks


----------



## xavier80bcn (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi bruced!

shoes are always a problem to our profession, But since a few years a use silicon shoes like "crocs" and I love it, I dont feel tired like with the classic kitchen shoes.

Also you can help to you blood having soy lecitine everyday

I hope you find your perfect shoes!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Try the search function, this particular subject has been discussed quite a bit.

These are the results for searching "shoes", you might also try searching "feet": http://www.cheftalk.com/search.php?search=shoes&containingforum[]=12&output=all&action=disp


----------



## gclancy (Aug 11, 2011)

Anything by Birkenstock. They have several styles. I do like the clog myself but they have lace ups as well. 

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## agaronthefloor (Aug 12, 2011)

i roll with dansko and Dr scholl's custom fit orthotic inserts...........those work wonders for your feet, especially when your standing for 14 plus hours a day.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Custom orthotics is the way to go.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I had the same problem and here is what helped.

Custom orthotics (Phatch is dead on).
Physical therapy (this made the pain go away)
Anti-fatiguq mats do help. Are you using them?
When you stand all day do you life one foot and rest it on the shelf of the table you are standing on? This help relieves lower back pressure and gives your foot a rest.
Regular stretches. I learned these from the physical therapy and I do them every morning and they make a huge difference.
Hope that helps.


----------



## cleverchef (Jul 25, 2011)

Best kitchen shoe http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/EC1133987-5084922/Converse+Work/Black/Men's+Athletic+Hi-Top.aspx


----------



## dmcropper (Mar 30, 2011)

Bistro crocs are the way forward


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the insoles that came in my Klogs brand clogs. You can buy the insoles by themselves. They work for me because I need arch support, but you might be different. For $15 it's worth a shot. They also make a couple of leather foodservice shoes that are not clogs, which are meant for the insoles, but they are better than $100.

I used to hate rubber mats, but after doing away with them for a few shifts, I'm always hunting one down. Even basic dishwasher mats seem to help.


----------



## theages (Feb 7, 2010)

I keep two styles of shoes at work: one with a raised heel (such as a clog [which you don't want but there are other raised heel shoes]). And another style which is flat. Changing shoes half way through a long shift "refreshes" my feet & legs because it changes my posture as well as the way my weight is distributed on my feet. I use superfeet inserts in all my shoes. I've tried Danskos, Dr. Martins, and Shoes for Crews. None seem more comfortable to me than another, but I love the grip that Shoes for Crews gives on kitchen floors. And as Nicko said, try to stand on anti-fatigue mats.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

dmcropper said:


> Bistro crocs are the way forward


Fully agree, my first pair is about 6 months old, and I bet i'll be lucky to get 4 more months out of them, but I love how they feel, not in pain at all after a shift, and especially not the next morning.


----------



## lindaupsoor (Sep 4, 2011)

SquirrelRJ said:


> Fully agree, my first pair is about 6 months old, and I bet i'll be lucky to get 4 more months out of them, but I love how they feel, not in pain at all after a shift, and especially not the next morning.


Me too, I find they're easier on both my feet and my knees

- Linda

best deep fryer


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I use Spenco full shoe inserts they are great. Like walking on air.


----------



## chefgord (Sep 28, 2009)

I use shoes for crews for shoes(absolutely nonslip), something with laces, & pick up a really good set of athletic inserts that are made for impact. Seems to be a winning combo for me the last few years.


----------

